# Knocking down a wall



## beachy

How can you tell if the wall is not a supporting wall? I want to knock a will that seperates our computer room to the living room but scared the whole darn thing will collapse on me lol
Thanks in advance!
beachy


----------



## candyman

you can call a bulider and ask them if they can come out and tell you i am sure they will charge but better safe then having a entier fall on you lol


----------



## bondo

The only way for you to tell yourself is to take off the wall covering.  This will expose the framing.  If the frame looks to be nothing but single 2X4 or 2X6 construction, then it is not a load bearing wall.  If there are at least 2 2X4 or 2X6's then it is may be a load bearing wall.  If there are 3 or more 2X4's or 2X6's at the ends then it is most likely a load bearing wall.  I have seen old 50's homes constructed such that all walls look like they are load bearing.  I've seen some badly constructed/remodeled victorian homes that none of the interior walls looked to be load bearing, even when supporting a 2nd or 3rd floor.  After you remove the covering, if in doubt call an experienced building or remodeling contractor.  The roof or second floor structure/construction will be indicators of the bearing type.


----------



## Bill

in most construction the load bearing wall is the wall that runs under the peak of the roof.  you can usually tell by looking in the attic.  if the ceiling joists meet near the middle of the building they almost certainly meet above the load bearing wall.  some newer home have trusses and do not have supporting walls (except the outside perimeter walls)

in many cases you can remove a supporting wall and replace it with a beam supported at both ends.  the size of the beam is determined by the distance beween the supports.  a good lumber yard can calculate the size of the beam for you.

the more common difficulty of removing a wall is water pipes, electricity or heat ducts.


----------



## fauxer

My wife wants to knock down a wall also a friend of ours is coming over to look at it for us 
Personally I am with her I think it would look better w/o that wall


----------



## beachy

Well this wall seperates the living room from the computer room but after reading I am over my head! lol I am going to have a pro to come out here and look at it
Thanks Guys!


----------



## mikeb

I'm glad I read through this thread.  I was considering knocking out a wall in our house, but after reading all this, I'm going to call someone out before I do a thing.  Seems there are too many variables for the untrained eye to really know what's going on.


----------



## Bill

i am a retired general contractor.  i live in georgetown, tx.  i am willing to consult for a modest price.  i can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## josiepk

I have wondered about this question also--- as it apllies to apartment houses now converting to condos. I want to remove a closet with walls-- but dont know if they are supporting walls to the apartment above me!!!! i am on the 7th of 8 floors so it could be diastrous if i am unsure, or if a contractor is unsure (the ones to do demo).


----------

